

Facebook Music announced with Spotify, Rdio, MOG, and more - tilt
http://thisismynext.com/2011/09/22/facebook-music-spotify-rdio-mog/

======
npollock
This a big win for all the partners, and a potential barrier for anyone who's
not a fb partner. I doubt that the real-time media playback sync is going to
be available to normal fb apps. It would be really difficult to compete with
any media app, music or video, that has partner integration with fb.

~~~
pinko
I submitted this point as another thread
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3027328>) but one interesting detail is
that in order to share music, users must choose the same backend provider.
I.e., if I use MOG and you use Spotify, we don't get the social features. In
practice this is likely to mean one vendor will prevail at the expense of the
others -- so being an unpopular partner may not be much better than being a
non-partner in a year's time...

~~~
nano81
I'm not sure that's right unless we're thinking of different things. I just
clicked a ticker story of a friend listening to a song on Rdio, and I clicked
a link within that flyout to play the same song in Spotify (which I've been
using).

------
Hyena
Has this sort of conglomeration been succeeding in technology? The big example
is iTunes but Apple is such an outlier everywhere that I don't know whether it
generalizes.

------
untog
It's funny- I remember everyone saying that Facebook was victorious over
MySpace because it didn't allow people to customise their profiles and put
irritating music players on them.

Now, Facebook has a customisable header (effectively) and integrated music
playing. I'm not trying to suggest that the implementation is the same as
MySpace's, but it's funny how these concepts come back around again in time.

~~~
earbitscom
They get the benefit of knowing what was cool and what wasn't, and more
importantly, what _could have_ been cool if it had been done better. Putting
one big photo up there is a nice design touch, letting people edit HTML and
embed auto-play videos and spyware - not such a good customization feature.

------
saturdaysaint
This looks to tactfully aim to do what Beacon clumsily tried to do years ago:
capture/publish as much user activity as automatically as possible. The timing
is great, too: integration with these new streaming music sites might be the
use case that really sells this to the public. As last.fm and turntable.fm
have shown, music listening can be so naturally social that auto-publishing
should be popular.

------
shoham
Neat feature -- but I agree with one commenter on the site of the article --
why not just get together with you friends and listen to music at the same
time? There's lots of live music out there, and most performances are under-
attended :(

~~~
baddox
That's equivalent to asking why people don't just get together in person and
talk about what they've been doing, rather than posting updates on facebook.

~~~
shoham
Great idea :D

